# To all the new posters and members



## MarriageISaSCAM (Jun 4, 2015)

If you disagree with the moderators they will shut your account down.

If you speak the truth they will shut you down.

If you disagree with them they will shut you down.

They offer little in the ways of true help. 

I tried to get help here and was shutdown.....

in fact they will shut this post down to prove my point


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MarriageISaSCAM said:


> If you disagree with the moderators they will shut your account down.
> 
> If you speak the truth they will shut you down.
> 
> ...


It's possible to disagree w/o being a douche.

It's possible to speak YOUR "truth" w/o being a douche.

It's possible to get help w/o being a douche.

And, if you're a douche, it's quite possible that you'll get banned... for being a douche.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the laugh, Gus.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> It's possible to disagree w/o being a douche.
> 
> It's possible to speak YOUR "truth" w/o being a douche.
> 
> ...


:grin2:

Right on, Gus.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

If you hate it so much, why'd you come back?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello, quiesedba.


----------



## MarriageISaSCAM (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't hate it.... lets face once the cheated on people find out your the cheater you are getting absolutely no where on this site...lp.

I was looking for some help... but all I got was what a terrible person I am and how they feel so terrible for the wife..... who no one even knows..... 

This made me jaded to fact that even though I was the cheater, there was no help here for that... I think that is were the site falls short.... only wanting to help the cheated on ( in my case) I know there are other topics 

So when I lashed out... I was greeted with even more rude and hostile posts for long time members, such as Egg Man and Gus 

I do not remember posting any personal attacks. yet I received many.. but that's ok really I can deal with it.....

did I say some outlandish things... sure I did.... ever once stop to think that I might need something other than " go away cheater"

So again thanks for the help...

I do have a desire to change , I dont know how to change..... ever thought about how frustrating that is


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

@MountainRunner is a cheater and he gets support. He seems to have pretty thick skin and possess remorse and a desire to change.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MarriageISaSCAM said:


> I don't hate it.... lets face once the cheated on people find out your the cheater you are getting absolutely no where on this site...lp.
> 
> I was looking for some help... but all I got was what a terrible person I am and how they feel so terrible for the wife..... who no one even knows.....
> 
> ...


Who's to say that you were banned for what you posted? Plenty of people get banned for what they send to others via PM.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

If you didn't get enough tea & sympathy here try LoveShack, they should be right up your alley.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Gotta wonder if quiesedba is another resurrection by Kingwood.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3putt said:


> Gotta wonder if quiesedba is another resurrection by Kingwood.


LOL. I actually hadn't considered that.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

MarriageISaSCAM said:


> I don't hate it.... lets face once the cheated on people find out your the cheater you are getting absolutely no where on this site...lp.
> 
> I was looking for some help... but all I got was what a terrible person I am and how they feel so terrible for the wife..... who no one even knows.....
> 
> ...


I am new and didn't know you were a cheater...I only knew you were caustic in your replies. I am hopeful you will open your heart to healing and stop vomiting your anger on people who are trying to help repair/improve relationships.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

And OK... you know what? You're right in that marriage is a risk. But it's a risk for _both_ parties. If we're talking about a traditional marriage, the husband trusts that his wife will be faithful and that, as a result, he won't wind up providing for some other guy's (or guys') biological offspring. Conversely, the wife trusts that her husband won't run off w/ some hot young thing, leaving her and the kids w/o a husband, father, or livable income. And that's just scratching the surface, because there's WAY more at stake on both sides.

It's scary. But a scam? No. Still, I can see how someone who feels like he or she is trapped in a crappy marriage could feel that way. But why is it crappy? What are YOU doing to make your marriage better?

Marriage in and of itself isn't a scam, and to state otherwise implies that all marriages are a scam. And if you think that either you and I or your marriage and my marriage are on equal footing, then you're way, Way, WAY wrong.


----------



## Locke.Stratos (Sep 27, 2014)

I've honestly never understood those who say that marriage is a scam. It's like, no one forced you to purchase a ring and propose to someone or say yes when someone proposes to you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Along with various other rants and triades you were permabanned for his post.




quiesedba; said:


> hopefully she will come in contact with someone who will murder her... and keep her out of the gene pool.....


Advocating violence will not be tolerated. We also have a rule about setting up multiple accounts.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

3putt said:


> Hello, quiesedba.


My first thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

3putt said:


> Hello, quiesedba.





ConanHub said:


> My first thought.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That one was pretty much a slam dunk. 

Still curious about the additional KingwoodKev possibility, though.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

My friend's got a girlfriend and he hates that b*tch. He tells me every day. He says man I really gotta loose that chick, in the worst kinda way. 

I had to go to bed last night but the Offspring was fun...


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
I am curious. You stated that the OW in your EA was off the charts crazy. May I ask how one arrives at that conclusion. Does wishing a person's life is violently terminated thereby eliminating their genes from the human gene pool qualify?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

It was me who reported a post of yours on another thread advocating harming another human being/murdering someone. If you want to take it out on someone, take it out on me and not the good people here who had nothing to do with reporting you.

This thread alone may garner you a perma ban hammer coming down on your head for inciting drama (also against the rules)

If you don't like it here perhaps finding another forum board better suited to your personal views and goals might be in your best interests.


----------



## Locke.Stratos (Sep 27, 2014)

MarriageISaSCAM said:


> If you disagree with the moderators they will shut your account down.
> 
> If you speak the truth they will shut you down.
> 
> ...


Dude, you're an infant. You have no sense of accountability or responsibility. Your mentality is one of, it's always someone else's fault, never yours. I mean, it has to say something to you when someone twenty years your junior is telling you to grow up. If you sincerely want help then be on here and be contructive. 

That's if what you've written is true, for all I know you're probably a 12-year-old who writes on here after school for LOLz or whatever you get out of this.

To everyone else:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

To paraphrase Shakespeare "The fault, dear quiesedba, lies not in our marriages, but in ourselves".


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

MarriageISaSCAM said:


> If you disagree with the moderators they will shut your account down.


Weird, I've done this and have yet to be banned.


MarriageISaSCAM said:


> If you speak the truth they will shut you down.


Weird, I've done this and have yet to be "shut down."



MarriageISaSCAM said:


> If you disagree with them they will shut you down.


Redundant.



> They offer little in the ways of true help.


 This is called the _No True Scotsman_ Logical Fallacy.



> I tried to get help here and was shutdown.....
> 
> in fact they will shut this post down to prove my point


If you have two accounts, it is against ToS.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Along with various other rants and triades you were permabanned for his post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I banned another poster last night for advocating violence. People need to actually read the rules.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I can appreciate the angst of the OP. 

I made a funny post and stated something like 'hurry and read before a mod deletes it' or something like that. It was in good humor and a funny post. Got banned as the mod stated that I had disrespected mods by making a poking a little fun at them.

It was immaturity at it's highest. 

So I get it.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

3putt said:


> Hello, quiesedba.


:wink2: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

MarriageISaSCAM said:


> I don't hate it.... lets face once the cheated on people find out your the cheater you are getting absolutely no where on this site...lp.
> 
> I was looking for some help... but all I got was what a terrible person I am and how they feel so terrible for the wife..... who no one even knows.....
> 
> ...


Well this is the Coping with Infedelity Forum. Support is usually reserved for the cheated on. God knows they need it. 

Perhaps you can seek to start your own Forum Topic I have Cheated on my Partner. Perhaps you will get some support there.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Marriageisascam

Sorry I butcher names for a living and I couldn't keep up with the upper and lower case letters. Please don't think I was disrespecting you in the spelling of your name. Out of all the posts you wrote I can say I didn't agree with any. However, you may feel the same about mine. I don't know. Whatever the user name you choose for you here is up to you. It's your choice. The forum you chose to enter and start a thread is coping with infidelity. This forum has both WS and BS viewing many threads.

When I came to TAM I read many threads, as I was confused and not knowing what to do next in my life. My gut screamed at me and I was desperate enough to begin googling to try and find help. I found TAM, and to many posters here, some banned permanently some not, I found a sense of reason. I found a calm where people felt as I did. To think a place like this existed was a Godsend to me. Without ever typing a letter, or contacting any person here I found help. 

What happened to me next helped me to recover more. I learned about WS, FROM WS, some remorseful and some not. I also learned I wasn't crazy, as BS also posted how they felt. I was able to learn from what I consider to be the best teaching source, people who have gone through this. When I post how I have felt, or what I feel now, a BS might feel similar to what I feel. If I wrote that same post and showed it to a friend, he would have no idea how I feel. He hasn't been through infidelity, he isn't scarred for life. 

I don't really know what you expected from here, and I'm thinking you thought many would support you having sex with your EA partner. I would think most WS would come and tell you that's not in your best interest. In my opinion you appeared bitter to be found out, and angry you couldn't garner support from here to go have sex with your EA partner. Whether I'm right or wrong doesn't matter, nor does my opinion. My opinion only has meaning in one simple place, my marriage. 

If you didn't get the help you needed from here, so be it. But to blame a moderator for enforcing rules is quite silly. I have posted when angry, confused, in pain, and suicidal. I never so much as received a warning from a moderator. I can say if I do get banned, I am the one to blame, or should I blame you for making me type a rude or discriminatory post filled with profanity and wishing bodily harm on others? That would be even more silly, don't you think?

Whatever the case marriageisascam, I hope you find peace with yourself in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

